# Buck Rogers Thunderfighter in 1:72



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

Just released: The Earth Directorate Thunderfighter from NBC's "Buck Rogers in the 25th Century" (1979-81) in glorious 1:72. 

http://fantastic-plastic.com/Thunderfighter Catalog Page.htm 

Here are the stats: 

CAD pattern by Chris Corke 
Surface detailing by Vince Hoffman 
Cast by BLAP! Models 
Decals by JBOT 
Length: 8 inches 
Pieces: 26 
Clear Resin Canopies 
Landing Gear 
Pilot Figures NOT included 

Price: $75.00 plus shipping. (Shipping begins after Labor Day weekend.) 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like the background info: the name "viper" makes perfect sense for _this _ship.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I like the background info: the name "viper" makes perfect sense for _this _ship.


Yes, it was a nice McQuarrie concept for the original 1978 Colonial Viper. I wonder why they changed their minds? I've always loved this fighter design ever since I first saw it in the BR film in the theater. I built one of them back when Monogram first released the kit, but it met a horrible end because I hung it from the ceiling and the monofilament line I used came loose.

The Monogram kits are nice for the most part, but they're hard to come by. There was a repop from Japan (Tskuda, or something like that), but they were ridiculously priced. Although this new release is in a smaller scale, it looks nicely detailed and I'll be having one of these as soon as they're available. I've been wanting one for a long time.

Bryan


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I like it. But I remember the special effects shots of that ship were not as good or realistic as, say, BSG. It's as if the budget was just not there.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Yeah I heard it was originally a BSG ship. Funny how no one ever said it looks like this...

http://www.car-nection.com/yann/dbas_txt/Drm_cycl.htm

Heavy influence I think...

Max Bryant


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kdaracal said:


> I like it. But I remember the special effects shots of that ship were not as good or realistic as, say, BSG. It's as if the budget was just not there.


The second season had some good effects shots. I remember being very impressed by some atmospheric shots they did which were far superior to what I'd seen before in sci-fi TV or movies. Most of the time, they go from outer space to landing on the planet and skip all the in-between stuff.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

why are you talking about battle star?
very nice buck rogers model.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

edward 2 said:


> why are you talking about battle star?
> very nice buck rogers model.


Ed -

The reason that Galactica entered the discussion is because when Ralph McQuarrie started doing pre-production sketches for BSG, the design that became the Thunderfighter was actually the original concept for the Colonial Viper:

















I hope that answers your question...

Bryan


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Both are cool designs. They don't make them like they used too! :thumbsup:


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

did he design the ships for both movies ?
its been a long time since i read the original book of battle star.
did it descripe the viper fighter or was it vague on detail ?


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Got to get me several of these!


----------

